

Ask HN: Good dedicated server in Asia? - corry

Hi guys - wondering if anyone has experience with renting dedicated servers in Asia.<p>We want to open an Asian server for our app, but have no experience with the hosts in the area.<p>Any tips for good providers are appreciated!<p>EDIT: We're also open to starting with a VPS or two instead of dedicated right away (our architecture is flexible).
======
hacker-s_hacker
Amazon AWS

